

First insider trading lawsuit filed against Zynga after executives cash out - uptown
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/31/3201728/zyngas-insider-trading-lawsuits-focuses-on-execs-who-avoided-ban-on

======
bproper
Right now this looks very bad, but is nothing beyond poor timing.

Of course the execs who could not cash out in the IPO wanted to sell their
shares and be rewarded for going public.

If and when evidence emerges that they knew the business was going off a
cliff, then there will be a case.

